# [Thunderbird 3] Menus en anglais, pas en français (Résolu)

## lefoid

Salut,

C'est encore moi   :Smile: 

Je suppose que vous avez vu Thunderbird 3 passer en stable sur Amd64.

Chez moi, les menus sont en Anglais, et pas moyen de les faire passer en Français.

J'ai essayé par le config editor avec :

 *Quote:*   

> general.useragent.locale       fr-FR

 

Mais ça ne change rien.

J'ai essayé aussi un module (Quick Locale Switcher), mais sans résultat.

```
locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8
```

Une idée peut-être ?

----------

## man in the hill

post 

```
emerge --info

emerge -pv mozilla-thunderbird
```

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Si sur ton ancienne version de thunderbird, tu avais installé des .xpi pour le français, enlèves-les (de toutes façons ils ne sont plus compatible).

----------

## lefoid

Voici :

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 09 Mar 2010 06:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr de"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi additions aim alsa amd64 apache2 audiofile autoipd avahi bcmath berkdb bogofilter bonjour bonobo branding brasero bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrkit clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers cxx daap dbus dga disk-partition divx dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif expat extras fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp fts3 gcj gd gdbm gif gimp glut gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnuplot gnustep gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsl gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal hddtemp iconv icq idn iee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jack java java5 java6 javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k lame latex lcms ldap libburn libcaca libgda libnotify libwww lm_sensors lzo mad maildir mailwrapper matroska mbox mdnsresponder-compat memlimit mhash mikmod mime mjpeg mmap mmx mng modplug modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses networking networkmanager nls nowrapper nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds pppd print pulseaudio python quicktime radius raw readline realmedia reflection rss samba sasl scanner sdk sdl session sndfile sockets source sox speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs syslog szip taglib tcl tcpd theora threads thunar thunderbird tiff timidity tk truetype unicode usb utempter v4l v4l2 vboxbfe vcd vditool vhosts vnc vorbis wavpack webkit wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xcomposite xface xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

et :

```
emerge -pv mozilla-thunderbird

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-3.0.3  USE="crypt dbus gnome ldap startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -lightning -mozdom -system-sqlite" LINGUAS="de fr -af -ar -be -ca -cs -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -hu -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -tr -uk" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

(la fin du message, c'est pour dire que eselect news marche toujours pas   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Merci Kazuya, c'est effectivement la solution   :Smile: 

"Résolvdu" donc !

----------

